# Best windows based transcoder?



## eclipsetrb (Jan 19, 2005)

wondering for video what seems to be the best out there.

thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

When asking for help, don't make us guess what you want to accomplish.

An accurate understanding of how you intend to use the resultant data is key to making a useful recommendation.


----------



## eclipsetrb (Jan 19, 2005)

harsh said:


> When asking for help, don't make us guess what you want to accomplish.
> 
> An accurate understanding of how you intend to use the resultant data is key to making a useful recommendation.


I am posting on a dish network 922 forum so the assumption would be that I need a good transcoder to play the video files from my computer on my new 922. Types are various but mostly AVI.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Honestly, TVersity's going to be your best bet if you're looking for live, on the fly transcoding. It'll go down as far as the 922 needs to play files, which is no more than MPEG2, I believe. Plex handles it too, but I don't know if it'll go as far as MPEG2 video.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

eclipsetrb said:


> wondering for video what seems to be the best out there.





eclipsetrb said:


> I am posting on a dish network 922 forum so the assumption would be that I need a good transcoder to play the video files from my computer on my new 922. Types are various but mostly AVI.


You know what happens when we assume 

So many people post looking for a way to go the other way, trying to play Dish DVR recordings on a PC... that IF I had made an assumption, that's what I would have assumed.

That said... I'll second the recommendation for TVersity. I don't do much of this, but what I have done, I have used TVersity.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'll third TVersity for live streaming. I don't have a ViP922, but I've used it successfully with my PS3.


----------



## eclipsetrb (Jan 19, 2005)

Thank you guys, I haven't used TVersity since my xbox transcoding days but will give it a try tomorrow. 

Any tips for anything not very straightforward as far as setup is always appreciated.


----------

